# Sweet Pasta with White Chocolate Cream



## kansasgirl (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a great recipe for the holidays. You can color the pasta either red (pink) or green - it makes a really fabulous presentation!

Sweet Pasta with White Chocolate Cream 
1 c Plain flour, sifted 
2 tb Powdered sugar 
1  Egg, lightly beaten 
Red and green food coloring 
White Chocolate Cream: 
1/2 c Milk 
1/2 c Cream 
10 oz White chocolate, grated 
1 tb Liquor (Kahlua, Bailey's, rum, Amaretto, etc) - opt 
Ground nutmeg, pinch of freshly grated 

Pasta:
1.Combine sifted flour and powdered sugar with egg and a drop of coloring in a food processor. Process until mixture forms a ball. 
**(This can also be done by hand using traditional methods).
2.Knead dough on lightly floured surface until smooth and evenly colored; knead in more coloring if desired.
3.Roll dough through pasta machine on thickest setting; fold in half, repeat several times. Roll dough until 1 mm thick using pasta machine. Cut into 1 cm strips using fettucine attachment on machine. 
**(This rolling and cutting can also be done by hand, rolling carefully with a rolling pin on a floured surface. Cut rolled pasta sheet into desired lengths of pasta.)
4.Add pasta to large pan of boiling water, boil, uncovered for about 5 minutes or until just tender; drain. Serve warm pasta with warm sauce. 
White Chocolate Sauce: 
1.Heat milk and cream in pan, do not boil. Remove from heat, add chocolate, and stir until melted. Stir in liqueur and nutmeg, and serve over warm pasta.


----------

